# Can java fern grow without rhizome?



## AlanSong (May 5, 2010)

Hi im new to this hobby so i brought 2 java fern (tropica) in petco about a month and a half ago, both were in a tube like plastic cover with no water just some plant gel. And i know that java fern grows slowly plus i have a low light setup 20g tall 24x16x13(come with the aquarium hood holds t8 only 15w lightning). Both Java ferns are tie to driftwoods no CO2 just weekly plant fertillzer.But i havent seem any new leaves coming out, then i dont remember seeing any rhizome on the plants, i think petco just tie up a few leaves together with back thread or i could be wrong there is rhizome i just didnt see it?


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

:welcome: to APC.
I brought Java fern from Petco about 2 years ago and it was with out rhizome, only roots,
I took a loooong time to grow new leaves and rhizome.
Just be patient it will grow.
Good luck.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

second that, it takes forever to get established but once it does the plant will take off and grow nicely


----------



## AlanSong (May 5, 2010)

Good to know thank you guys


----------



## wicca27 (Oct 13, 2008)

new little plants may start on the ends of the leaves you have


----------

